# Christmas lights in trees!



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Next time bring a camera and not the one connected to your phone..


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

There's 3 pine trees in that group. I wanted to take a picture of me on top of the lift, but I forgot my camera today, when I was working on it.

I didn't have a spotter, but I have fall protection and a dead man switch or whatever you call it. And lift training certification!!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice pics.. nice job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pic's!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice



B4T said:


> Next time bring a camera and not the one connected to your phone..


You really aren't the one to be giving photography advice. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> You really aren't the one to be giving photography advice. :laughing:


Says you.. 

I take great pics with a real camera of my 'ground work'.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Says you..
> 
> I take great pics with a real camera of my 'ground work'.. :laughing:



How can it be 'ground work' when it's not in the ground?:001_huh:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> I take great pics with a real camera of my 'underground work'..



Fixed it for ya. :laughing:


----------

